# A3 wheel spacer question



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum and looking to get wheel spacers for my a3. It's an 06 a3 non-sline (too poor) and I just bought it as my first car about a month ago. It's got stock suspension as my parents don't want me to lower it (I'll secretly do it somehow). The offset in the rear is absolutely ridiculous and looks dumb so I want to add spacers to flush it out. The stock rims are 17x7.5 with et56 I believe. How far can I go to get it flush? 10/12mm front, 17.5/20mm rear? Any help would be really appreciated. Heres the car so far by the way.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome :wave:

I'd go with 12 front and 17.5 rear to get you about as close to flush as you will want to go, if you are ever going to lower it down the road. :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> I'd go with 12 front and 17.5 rear to get you about as close to flush as you will want to go, if you are ever going to lower it down the road. :thumbup:


I'm with TBomb here, 6 Sacagawea's up front and 8.5 Sacagawea's in the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Something is up with your front side marker too. Looks like the tabs are broken, that's why it's sunken in.


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

TBomb said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> I'd go with 12 front and 17.5 rear to get you about as close to flush as you will want to go, if you are ever going to lower it down the road. :thumbup:





Rogerthat said:


> I'm with TBomb here, 6 Sacagawea's up front and 8.5 Sacagawea's in the rear. :thumbup:


Thanks guys that's what I was thinkin too. I'll order em up



boywonder82 said:


> Something is up with your front side marker too. Looks like the tabs are broken, that's why it's sunken in.


Yea the tabs are broken so it's quite loose. Just deciding whether or not I want to go with clear ones or not so haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmar179 said:


> Thanks guys that's what I was thinkin too. I'll order em up
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the tabs are broken so it's quite loose. Just deciding whether or not I want to go with clear ones or not so haven't fixed it yet.


Go with H&R hub-centric spacers, and make sure you order longer lug bolts to compensate for the spacers. I forget how long our stock ones are. Maybe take one out and measure it, then add the width of your spacer to make sure you have plenty of threads in the hub. :thumbup:

Also, I vote for the black corner markers from ECS (although their clips don't always hold them in place very well either.)


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

The dark smoke side markers from parts4euro.com are better quality than the ECS ones and stay in place better. I've had both.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I just bought spacers (10mm and 15mm) from 42DD, they are hub and wheel centric (I never did understand what wheel centric means). FWIW, I'm lowered (not slammed), OEM wheels are 18x7.5 w/ 54 offset).
Our lugs are 27mm long, so add the thickness of your spacer to 27mm, and you have your minimum lug length (so 27mm and a 10mm spacer gives you 37mm, so you would buy 40mm lugs).


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

boywonder82 said:


> The dark smoke side markers from parts4euro.com are better quality than the ECS ones and stay in place better. I've had both.


The smoked ones do look a lot better. I'll have to get those then 



skotti said:


> I just bought spacers (10mm and 15mm) from 42DD, they are hub and wheel centric (I never did understand what wheel centric means). FWIW, I'm lowered (not slammed), OEM wheels are 18x7.5 w/ 54 offset).
> Our lugs are 27mm long, so add the thickness of your spacer to 27mm, and you have your minimum lug length (so 27mm and a 10mm spacer gives you 37mm, so you would buy 40mm lugs).


Any pics??? My wheels are 17s but the width and offset is the same (my offset is 56 I believe)


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

dmar179 said:


> The smoked ones do look a lot better. I'll have to get those then
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics??? My wheels are 17s but the width and offset is the same (my offset is 56 I believe)



I'm currently running the Golf R rims and they are 18x7.5 offset 54. I'm using 12mm h&r wheel spacers all around and looks flushed.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm getting new tires/alignment tomorrow, installing the spacers at the same time. Will take before/after pics.
I'm slightly concerned about my rear wheels/rubbing, but from my measurements I'll be ok without having to remove the fender liner screw (a 'proven' mod for some lowered cars with less than et45 setup, check out the 'wheel/tire' thread- lots of good info there).


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm running 18x7.5 OEM peelers (ET53) and am lowered on H&R sport springs - used to run 12mm H&R spacers in the rear, but got loads of rubbing even after removing the screw. Got 10mm in there now, no issues.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

KiltedCasper said:


> I'm running 18x7.5 OEM peelers (ET53) and am lowered on H&R sport springs - used to run 12mm H&R spacers in the rear, but got loads of rubbing even after removing the screw. Got 10mm in there now, no issues.


Yeah, you would have been down around ET41 with those 12mm spacers. OP's wheels are ET56, so 12.5mm would put him at ET43.5 which, as you know with your ET43 setup now, is about the best compromise between flush fitment and rubbing.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, you would have been down around ET41 with those 12mm spacers. OP's wheels are ET56, so 12.5mm would put him at ET43.5 which, as you know with your ET43 setup now, is about the best compromise between flush fitment and rubbing.


Hope my drop isn't as low as his setup- otherwise, watch the classifieds for 15mm spacers! I'm on Koni STR8 shocks with VW Driver Gear springs.
I measured the best I could, and it appears the 15mm should be ok on my setup. I never have anything/one in the back seat, except 2 Westies!
Fingers crossed.

EIT: Sorry for the thread-jack!eace:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dmar179, whatever you will end up doing, remember, you already have a really nice ride there, enjoy it :thumbup:

... and BTW, welcome to the A3 forum


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bronco said:


> dmar179, whatever you will end up doing, remember, you already have a really nice ride there, enjoy it :thumbup:
> 
> ... and BTW, welcome to the A3 forum


Thanks I appreciate it!!!

And thanks to everyone with the feedback. Hope to see a pic of someones before placing the order. Can't wait to do this


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, you would have been down around ET41 with those 12mm spacers. OP's wheels are ET56, so 12.5mm would put him at ET43.5 which, as you know with your ET43 setup now, is about the best compromise between flush fitment and rubbing.


It was more of a response to your original recommendation of 17.5mm on the rear... sagging springs or any sort of drop would be rub city. Ditto to 
skoti's 15mm on a drop...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

KiltedCasper said:


> Ditto to
> skoti's 15mm on a drop...


Noooooooooooooo! 
So maybe a wheel well liner screw/tab removal situation?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5905237-Spacers-question-Stock-suspension-and-tires


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

lausch said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5905237-Spacers-question-Stock-suspension-and-tires


After looking at the pics at the end of that thread it helped an absolute TON. Think I'm gonna go 12mm front and 20mm rear and drop it after the winter. Want to go a bit more aggressive plus I need something before cleanculture next month lol.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

skotti said:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> So maybe a wheel well liner screw/tab removal situation?


I was still rubbing over bigger bumps or with anyone in the backseat with the screw removed and an effective ET of 41. Unless you want to do some trimming of that liner....


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

KiltedCasper said:


> I was still rubbing over bigger bumps or with anyone in the backseat with the screw removed and an effective ET of 41. Unless you want to do some trimming of that liner....


Just did a test drive (car is now getting aligned). Slight rubbing over bumps. Not sure about the screw location? It seems it is rubbing the liner along the edge (very top/side edge of the tire, if that makes sense?) of the tire- not badly. Where exactly is the screw? I found one but it is behind where the seam of the body quarter panel/bumper is located.
I'm thinking just drive it, let the liner disappear from rubbing? Check the screw (if I can find it)?
Any input appreciated. I'll try to post pics later, LOVE how it looks!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Thread-jack continues...
After spacers were installed and test drive (where it rubbed in rear a bit), had the alignment done- almost no rubbing in the rear! Only over significant dips/bumps. Will try the rear bumper screw removal to see if that helps.
Car looks awesome with the spacers!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ Screw mod should help. 

With my winter setup I have my rear offset pushed out a bit more than you (I forget the effective offset, I have notes on my other computer) and I have absolutely ZERO rubbing under any conditions. I think my car is even lower than yours too.

Here's how it looks in winter trim:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ Screw mod should help.
> 
> With my winter setup I have my rear offset pushed out a bit more than you (I forget the effective offset, I have notes on my other computer) and I have absolutely ZERO rubbing under any conditions. I think my car is even lower than yours too.
> 
> Here's how it looks in winter trim:


Nice looking setup for winter!
Just removed the rear screws, test drive to follow.


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

@skotti and @BeeAlk both look sick. I pulled the trigger on a set of JOM Blueline coilovers and 12/20mm spacers.


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ Screw mod should help.
> 
> With my winter setup I have my rear offset pushed out a bit more than you (I forget the effective offset, I have notes on my other computer) and I have absolutely ZERO rubbing under any conditions. I think my car is even lower than yours too.
> 
> Here's how it looks in winter trim:


Basically the setup I'm going for. How low did you adjust it to?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Let's not forget that all other things being equal, the difference in width, aspect ratio and even shoulder design of two sets of tires could mean the difference between rubbing or not rubbing.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

So I removed the 2 rear bumper screws- MUCH improved, I only get a small rub when I hit very big bumps/dips. I'll accept that.
However, during my test drive, I made a few hard/fast sharp turns, and had some rubbing up front. I assume I should remove the screws in the front as well- anything to know about removing them? TIA :beer:

And to the original OP: again, sorry for the thread-jack, but I'm getting lots of good info- hope you are too!:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

dmar179 said:


> @skotti and @BeeAlk both look sick. I pulled the trigger on a set of JOM Blueline coilovers and 12/20mm spacers.


I'm no expert, but if you put on coilovers and lower, and you put 20mm spacers in the rear, you will likely have big rubbing issues. Front might be ok, though, with 12mm.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

dmar179 said:


> @skotti and @BeeAlk both look sick. I pulled the trigger on a set of JOM Blueline coilovers and 12/20mm spacers.





skotti said:


> I'm no expert, but if you put on coilovers and lower, and you put 20mm spacers in the rear, you will likely have big rubbing issues. Front might be ok, though, with 12mm.


20mm will likely cause significant rubbing. What size wheels and offset?




dmar179 said:


> Basically the setup I'm going for. How low did you adjust it to?


I don't really know anymore. But they're set as high as my coils go. H&R ultralows.



lausch said:


> Let's not forget that all other things being equal, the difference in width, aspect ratio and even shoulder design of two sets of tires could mean the difference between rubbing or not rubbing.


This 100x. It's amazing how much tires with same size and aspect can vary.


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

skotti said:


> I'm no expert, but if you put on coilovers and lower, and you put 20mm spacers in the rear, you will likely have big rubbing issues. Front might be ok, though, with 12mm.


I'm only lowering it 30mm for dailying and for a couple shows I'll adjust it to go lower, but for normal driving I don't want to risk rubbing too bad. I'll do the screw-removal just incase

And @BeeAlk the wheels are 17x7.5 et56


----------

